
Subcompact Publishing (2012) - Tomte
http://craigmod.com/journal/subcompact_publishing/
======
twic
Marco sold The Magazine to the editor he hired:

[https://marco.org/2013/05/29/sold-the-
magazine](https://marco.org/2013/05/29/sold-the-magazine)

Who couldn't make it work out:

[https://www.cultofmac.com/299116/magazine-shuts-newsstand-
lo...](https://www.cultofmac.com/299116/magazine-shuts-newsstand-loses-high-
profile-publication/)

And explained why, although it's not really clear to me that it was because of
interesting reasons, rather than just being another thing which didn't work
out:

[https://www.macworld.com/article/2841061/how-newsstand-
faile...](https://www.macworld.com/article/2841061/how-newsstand-failed-the-
magazine-and-what-apple-should-do.html)

------
Avshalom
It might just be because I some how wound up with a dozen TinyLetter
subscriptions and now they're all moving to Substack but I think Substack is
more or less this.

